# Photo Tourney- Cityscapes



## Glliw

Figured this would be a good way to show off the city from where you're at.  There's an example below.  Basically an image of the skyline of your city.  Not much to it.

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 1280 x 1024.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Example:


----------



## speedyink

Not the city I live in, but it's close  

http://fc09.deviantart.com/fs32/i/2008/196/2/6/Vancouver_sunset_by_speedyink.jpg


----------



## aviation_man

speedyink said:


> Not the city I live in, but it's close



Nice shot man. The clouds look cool/strange


----------



## Ramodkk

No HDR speedy


----------



## speedyink

Ramomar said:


> No HDR speedy



Since when???


----------



## Ramodkk

Nevermind...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Lol, living in the city, I have so many.. 

Can I post 3 links to the ones I can't decide on, then see what people say, or should I just pick one?


----------



## Glliw

Just pick one.


----------



## speedyink

Yeah..we've had that before and it's since been frowned upon.  Just choose one


----------



## bomberboysk

Lets hope theres room left, ill be goin to cincinatti tomorrow hehe.


----------



## 4NGU$

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/_MG_1267f.jpg?t=1249123863





its been a while since i entered one of these :S 

lets see how it goes the standard has definitely gone up lately


----------



## Ramodkk

I knew you would post that one! hehe


----------



## Geoff

http://photographybygeoff.smugmug.com/photos/578413314_LwPh3-XL.jpg


----------



## aviation_man

[-0MEGA-];1292587 said:
			
		

> http://photographybygeoff.smugmug.com/photos/578413314_LwPh3-XL.jpg



Were you even allowed to get up there or is that traffic cam with good quality/MP's? lol


----------



## captain_ouzo

hope this works !


----------



## Punk

One of my first picture 

I entered the first tournament with this picture 

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/PA130010.jpg


----------



## Geoff

aviation_man said:


> Were you even allowed to get up there or is that traffic cam with good quality/MP's? lol


There is actually a walkway to the left that you can partially see in the picture, I was standing on a platform that extended out over the traffic, but it looks like I am standing on of the beams, lol


----------



## aviation_man

[-0MEGA-];1293294 said:
			
		

> There is actually a walkway to the left that you can partially see in the picture, I was standing on a platform that extended out over the traffic, but it looks like I am standing on of the beams, lol



indeed it does   I was about to say that you should have gotten a medal of bravery for risking your life over a picture


----------



## Glliw

Only 5 pics?  Let's give it another day or two and get a couple more up here.


----------



## Calibretto

Will this work? I didn't take it with "cityscapes" in mind, but I think it works.






http://pic.leech.it/i/54a74/1dad3d39seineriver.jpg

We've done this theme recently too. I'm seeing many of the same photos that were in that tourney


----------



## Punk

Yep we've a few tournaments that had already been done already lately


----------



## Glliw

Sorry, i looked through the recent ones and didn't see it.


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## Punk

Glliw said:


> Sorry, i looked through the recent ones and didn't see it.



You have to be an older member to know it 

If I remember correctly the first tounrament was "Sunset". (created by... Me )


----------



## Ramodkk

Wrong, first one was created by webbenji I think...

/sarcasm​


----------



## Punk

Ramomar said:


> Wrong, first one was created by webbenji I think...
> 
> /sarcasm​



Lol you bastard


----------



## Ramodkk

Hehe


----------



## ellanky

Can I still enter !?
First time in Photo Tourny...

When I was in Downtown LA







[/URL]

[/IMG]


----------



## nnmkl

*i love*

cityscapes i love just make me freeing


----------



## TFT

http://i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq139/shebosc/LiverpoolWorkVisit10.jpg


----------



## Calibretto

Soooo....when is this thing going up?


----------



## aviation_man

Whenever someone realizes that it's time.. lol


----------



## Ramodkk

Well, I realize it's time!

Giliiew's last activity on the forum was 4 days ago...


----------



## TFT

Yaaaawn


----------



## Calibretto

Good lord, if you're only going to be active once a week, don't freakin' enter a photo tourney.


----------



## aviation_man

Calibretto said:


> Good lord, if you're only going to be active once a week, don't freakin' enter a photo tourney.



lol
Patience is virtue, my friend  

(But I do agree with you...)


----------



## Calibretto

aviation_man said:


> lol
> Patience is virtue, my friend



None of us photographers have patience for photo tourneys.


----------



## aviation_man

Calibretto said:


> None of us photographers have patience for photo tourneys.



And yet you're a photographer... I thought that you HAD to have patience to be a good photographer...?


----------



## Calibretto

aviation_man said:


> And yet you're a photographer... I thought that you HAD to have patience to be a good photographer...?



We have patience, but like I said, not for photo tourneys


----------



## aviation_man

Calibretto said:


> We have patience, but like I said, not for photo tourneys



Touche'


----------



## Ramodkk

'nuff said

lol


----------



## vroom_skies

Someone else can set it up ya know lol


----------



## g4m3rof1337

vroom_skies said:


> Someone else can set it up ya know lol



Like the true winner?


----------



## aviation_man

Why doesn't the true winner set it up then!??!??lol


----------



## g4m3rof1337

aviation_man said:


> Why doesn't the true winner set it up then!??!??lol



Don't feel like it, lol. I'll pass the honor down to anyone who wants it.


----------



## aviation_man

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Don't feel like it, lol. I'll pass the honor down to anyone who wants it.



hahahhaha. Wait a minute. I thought you guys were getting on the "supposed" winners case about not posting the polls and you, the "real" winner won't even post it? lol Genius


----------

